# slot car show in Canton Mich?



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

My brother was at a toy show in Toledo, OH this weekend and one of the folks who had a table with some slot cars said something about a small slot car show in Canton, MI sometime in the next couple of weeks. 

Anyone know about this?


----------



## kazooracer (Jul 19, 2005)

It was yesterday. 

http://www.vintageslotcars.org/2015/10/2015-fall-edition-of-detroit-slot-car.html


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The Canton show was in a Bar and on a Sunday! Both shows are news to me 
I haven't had a track setup since Oct. of 2013, but it all survived a divorce and move. The slot table is setup in the basement and has only one RC airplane on it. So close...


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

My brother goes to the Toledo toy show - I usually don't. It has recently been held at Tam O'Shanter. He said there were a few guys there with some slot cars. Said most of the prices were pretty high for the HO slot car stuff.

No vendors there with HO parts.

Also, there is a train and toy show that has been held at Owens Community College the past couple of times. I went 2 shows ago because the guy from Motor City Toyz was there and had some AW stuff. I don't beleive he was at the last show. He also shows up to the Toledo toy show sometimes. Wasn't there this time.

We used to go to a show that was held at Taylor Town (Taylor Michigan). I have not seen any advertisment for that show in probably 3 years now.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

tasman said:


> My brother goes to the Toledo toy show - I usually don't. It has recently been held at Tam O'Shanter. He said there were a few guys there with some slot cars. Said most of the prices were pretty high for the HO slot car stuff.
> 
> No vendors there with HO parts.
> 
> ...




The man who owns Motor City Toyz is Jeff Clemence. He got a new job recently and hasn't been able to attend the shows lately. With his old job he was attending just about every show going. I heard he was going to be at the Midwest Show in November. 

Randy.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

A/FX Nut said:


> The man who owns Motor City Toyz is Jeff Clemence. He got a new job recently and hasn't been able to attend the shows lately. With his old job he was attending just about every show going. I heard he was going to be at the Midwest Show in November.
> 
> Randy.


Confirmed. Jeff has tables.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

ajd350 said:


> Confirmed. Jeff has tables.



Thank you Al.


----------

